
Decentralized applications – “experimenting with blockchain” is more than tech - BLP4YC
http://researchly.leobosankic.com/2018/04/16/re-creating-applications-decentralized-way/
======
lolc
Reading this article brings back memories. There have been "watch ads for
coins" businesses before. They all failed for reasons that were clear to
everybody except their investors. Looks like there is a fresh batch of naive
investors. These days you need to throw in a blockchain to get the investments
though.

~~~
imacomputer2
Can you give an example of past "watch ads for coins" businesses?

~~~
fallous
One of the great "watch ads for money" stories from the dotcom era was
AllAdvantage. They were set to have a blockbuster IPO when Fortune magazine
ran a story on them entitled "Meet the Dumbest Dotcom in the World," and that
pretty much killed it.

~~~
hndamien
This operation is still going - [https://unlockd.com/products/unlockd-
loyalty/](https://unlockd.com/products/unlockd-loyalty/)

